# Complete 2015 Model Year BMW Pricing and Ordering Guides - All Models



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Bimmerfest.com brings you the 2015 model year (MY) BMW retail pricing and ordering guides. Use the guides to assist all of you in preparing your orders for the new model year. Once you have your order figured out post what you're getting!

:thumbup:

*2015 BMW 2 Series*

*BMW F22 2 Series Coupe Pricing and Order Guides (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

228i Coupe - $32,100
228i xDrive Coupe - $33,900
M235i Coupe - $43,100
M235i xDrive Coupe - $44,900
*BMW F22 2 Series 228i and M235i now with xDrive Ordering Guide*
*BMW F22 2 Series 228i and M235i now with xDrive Pricing Guide*

*BMW F23 2 Series Convertible Pricing and Order Guides (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

228i Convertible - $37,900
228i xDrive Convertible - $39,700
M235i Convertible - $47,700
*BMW F23 2 Series Convertible 228i and M235i Ordering Guide*
*BMW F23 2 Series Convertible 228i and M235i Pricing Guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 F22 2 Series Coupe changes

*2015 BMW 3 Series Sedan, Sport Wagon and GT*

*BMW F30 3 Series Sedan Pricing and Order Guides (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

320i - $33,520
320i xDrive - $35,700
328i - $38,350
328i xDrive - $40,350
335i - $44,450
335i xDrive - $46,450
ActiveHybrid 3 - $50,850
328d - $39,850
328d xDrive - $41,900
*2015 320i sedan retail pricing guide*
*2015 3 series sedan 328i and 335i retail pricing guide*
*2015 320i sedan ordering guide*
*2015 3 series sedan ordering guide*

*BMW F31 3 Series Sports Wagon Pricing (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

328i xDrive Sports Wagon - $42,700
328d xDrive Sports Wagon - $44,200
*2015 3 series sport wagon retail pricing guide*
*2015 3 series sport wagon ordering guide*

*BMW F34 3 Series Gran Turismo Pricing (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

328i xDrive Gran Turismo - $42,700
335i xDrive Gran Turismo - $48,050
*2015 3 series GT retail pricing guide*
*2015 3 series GT ordering guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 3 Series changes

*2015 BMW 4 Series Coupe, Convertible, and Gran Coupe *

*BMW 4 Series Coupe Pricing (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

428i Coupe - $41,550
428i xDrive Coupe - $43,550
435i Coupe - $47,050
435i xDrive Coupe - $49,050
*2015 4 Series Coupe retail pricing guide*
*Full 2015 4 Series Coupe ordering guide*

*BMW 4 Series Convertible Pricing (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

428i Convertible - $49,700
428i xDrive Convertible - $51,700
435i Convertible - $55,850
435i xDrive Convertible - $57,850
*2015 4 Series Convertible retail pricing guide*
*Full 2015 4 Series Convertible ordering guide*

*BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe Pricing (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

428i Gran Coupe - $40,300
428i xDrive Gran Coupe - $42,300
435i Gran Coupe - $45,800
435i xDrive Gran Coupe - $47,800
*2015 4 Series Gran Coupe retail pricing guide*
*Full 2015 4 Series Gran Coupe ordering guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 4 Series changes

*Model Year 2015 F80 M3 and F82 M4*

*BMW F80 M3 Sedan, F82 M4 Coupe and F83 M4 Convertible Pricing and Ordering Guides (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

2015 F80 M3 Sedan: $62,950
2015 F82 M4 Coupe: $65,150
2015 F82 M4 Convertible: $73.450
*2015 BMW F80 M3 Sedan and F82 M4 Coupe Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW F80 M3 Sedan and F82 M4 Coupe Ordering Guide*
*2015 BMW F83 M4 Convertible Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW F83 M4 Convertible Ordering Guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 M3 / M4 details

*Model Year 2015 BMW F10 5 Series Sedan and F07 5 Series Gran Turismo*

*BMW 5 Series Sedan Pricing and Ordering Guide (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

528i - $50,450
528i xDrive - $52,750
535i - $56,050
535i xDrive - $58,350
535d - $57,550
535d xDrive - $59,850
550i - $64,850
550i xDrive - $67,150
ActiveHybrid5 - $62,350
*2015 BMW F10 pricing guide*
*2015 BMW F10 ordering guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 F10 5 Series sedan changes

*BMW 5 Series Gran Turismo Pricing and Ordering Guides (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

535i Gran Turismo - $61,150
535i xDrive Gran Turismo - $63,450
550i - $69,050
550i xDrive Gran Turismo - $71,350
*2015 5 Series GT retail pricing guide*
*2015 5 Series GT ordering guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 F07 5 Series Gran Turismo changes

*Model Year 2015 M5 *

*BMW F10 M5 Sedan Pricing and Ordering Guides (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

M5 - $93,850
*2015 BMW F10 M5 Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW F10 M5 Ordering Guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 F10 M5 Sedan changes

*Model Year 2015 BMW 6 Series Coupe, Convertible, & Gran Coupe*

*BMW F13 6 Series Coupe and F12 6 Series Convertible Pricing and Ordering Guide (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

640i Coupe - $77,050
640i xDrive Coupe - $80,050
650i Coupe - $88,350
650i xDrive Coupe - $91,350
640i Convertible - $84,550
640i xDrive Convertible - $87,550
650i Convertible - $95,850
650i xDrive Convertible - $98,850
*2015 BMW 6 Series F12 & F13 pricing guide*
*2015 BMW 6 Series F12 & F13 ordering guide*

Complete list of 2015 6 Series Coupe (F13) and Convertible (F12) changes

*BMW F06 6 Series Gran Coupe Pricing (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

640i Gran Coupe - $79,250
640i xDrive Gran Coupe - $82,250
650i Gran Coupe - $90,550
650i xDrive Gran Coupe - $93,550
*2015 6 Series Gran Coupe pricing guide*
*2015 6 Series Gran Coupe ordering guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 F06 6 Series Gran Coupe changes

*BMW F06 Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe Pricing and Ordering Guides (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe - $117,300
*2015 Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe Retail Pricing Guide*
*2015 Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe Ordering Guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 Alpina B6 xDrive Gran Coupe details

*Model Year 2015 M6 Coupe, Convertible and Gran Coupe*

*BMW F13 M6 Coupe, F12 M6 Convertible & F06 M6 Gran Coupe Pricing and ordering guide (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

M6 Coupe - $112,850
M6 Convertible - $119,150
M6 Gran Coupe - $116,650
*2015 BMW M6 Coupe, Convertible and Gran Coupe Retail Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW M6 Coupe, Convertible and Gran Coupe Ordering Guide*

*Model Year 2015 7 Series*

*BMW F01 7 Series, Diesel, Alpina B7 and Hybrid Pricing and ordering Guides (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

740i - $74,950
750i - $88,250
750i xDrive - $91,250
740Li - $78,950
740Li xDrive - $81,950
740Li xDrive - $83,450
750Li - $91,950
750Li xDrive - $94,950
760Li - $142,150
ActiveHybrid 7 - $85,250
ALPINA B7 SWB - $129,250
ALPINA B7 SWB xDrive - $132,250
ALPINA B7 LWB - $133,150
ALPINA B7 LWB xDrive - $136,150
*2015 BMW 7 Series F01 & F02 Retail Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW 7 Series F01 & F02 Ordering Guide*
*2015 BMW 7 Series Alpina B7 and ActiveHybrid Retail Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW 7 Series Alpina B7 and ActiveHybrid Ordering Guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 7 Series, Diesel, Alpina B7 and Hybrid changes

*2015 BMW 7 Series F02 Diesel Pricing and Ordering guides:*

740Ld xDrive Sedan - * $82,500
*2015 BMW 7 Series Diesel F02 Retail Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW 7 Series Diesel F02 Ordering Guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 7 Series F02 Diesel changes

*Model Year 2015 BMW X1*

*BMW E84 X1 SAV Pricing and Ordering Guide (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

X1 sDrive28i - $31,850
X1 xDrive28i - $33,650
X1 xDrive35i - $39,750
*2015 BMW X1 E84 Retail Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW X1 E84 Ordering Guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 E84 X1 SAV changes

*Model Year 2015 X3 LCI*

*BMW F25 X3 SAV Pricing and Ordering Guide (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

X3 sDrive28i - $39,350
X3 xDrive28i - $41,350
X3 xDrive28d - $42,850
X3 xDrive35i - $46,050
*2015 BMW X3 retail pricing guide*
*2015 BMW X3 ordering guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 F25 X3 SAV changes

*Model Year 2015 F26 X4*

*BMW F26 X4 SAC Pricing and Ordering Guide (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

X4 xDrive28i - $45,650
X4 xDrive35i - $48,950
*2015 BMW X4 F26 Retail Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW X4 F26 Ordering Guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 F26 X4 SAC details

*Model Year 2015 X5*

*BMW F15 X5 SAV Pricing (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

X5 sDrive35i - $53,750
X5 xDrive35i - $56,050
X5 xDrive35d - $57,550
X5 xDrive50i - $69,150
*2015 BMW X5 F15 pricing guide*
*2015 BMW X5 F15 ordering guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 F15 X5 SAV changes

*Model Year 2015 X6*

The all new F16 BMW X6 goes on sale late in 2015. WE will have pricing and ordering guides in the fall of 2015.

Read more about the all new F16 BMW X6

*Model Year 2015 Z4*

*BMW E89 Z4 Roadster Pricing and Ordering Guide (including $950 Destination and Handling):*

Z4 sDrive28i - $49,900
Z4 sDrive35i - $57,900
Z4 sDrive35is - $66,750
*2015 BMW Z4 E89 Retail Pricing Guide*
*2015 BMW Z4 E89 Ordering Guide*

Complete listing of all MY 2015 E89 Z4 Roadster changes

*Model Year 2015 i3*

*2015 BMW i3 Pricing and Ordering Guides* 

2015 BMW i3 starts at $43,395.00
2015 BMW i3 with range extender (REX) starts at $47,245.00
Prices include $995 Destination and Handling charge
*2015 BMW i3 pricing guide*
*2015 BMW i3 ordering guide*

*Model Year 2015 i8*

*2015 BMW i8 Pricing and Ordering Guides*

BMW i8 $137,495 (including $995 Destination & Handling)
*2015 BMW i8 pricing guide*
*2015 BMW i8 ordering guide*


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Thread updated with another round of 2015 model year pricing and ordering sheets!

Tim


----------



## JohnPenn (Apr 13, 2014)

Just printed out the 2015 6 series convertible ordering guide..............can you order this car now ?........and how long before we could expect this car to be delivered?


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

*2015 Model Year (MY) Pricing and Ordering Guides - More added with more to come*



JohnPenn said:


> Just printed out the 2015 6 series convertible ordering guide..............can you order this car now ?........and how long before we could expect this car to be delivered?


MY2015 production of 6 series vehicles started in March. So you can already order. Expect a 6-10 week wait from order to delivery.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I just uploaded the latest MY 2015 6 series guides. Make sure you get the latest copy, there are a few changes.

Tim


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Update with all pricing and ordering guides for model year (MY) 2015!

Tim


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Tim - I think the F01 guides and pricing are missing.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

chrischeung said:


> Tim - I think the F01 guides and pricing are missing.


Thanks for the heads up. Typo in the file name fixed and the links work now.

Tim


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

F12 & 13 Pricing shows Gran Coupe


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

drstein said:


> F12 & 13 Pricing shows Gran Coupe


Sorry. Fixed now.

Tim


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

When will 2015 x6 pricing be posted? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

stormace said:


> When will 2015 x6 pricing be posted?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


The all new F16 2015 X6 doesn't go on sale until late in 2014. We should have pricing in the fall. Get all the details on the new X6 here -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=776119

Tim


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

You mean go on sale late 2014 not 2015, right?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

stormace said:


> You mean go on sale late 2014 not 2015, right?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Correct. Fixed my post, thanks.

Tim


----------



## vj123 (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea when will BMW announce option allowance for 2015 MY cars. 
If i place an order fo r 2015 3 series i assume 2014 MY option allowance will not be applicable. Can anyone clarify this.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone know when the actual start of production on 2015 5 series? And why european version offer 6WB cluster on F10 and US market gets dick?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

SOP is listed as 7/14 in the ordering guides so it should be now. Not sure on the reasoning for why we don't get the 6WB panel.

Tim


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

So weird that on uk site and german site you can easily add that 6WB cluster for 250 euros and in US on F10 is not even available as an option. Still hope its a type o in ordering. My order was placed today, CA said that no confirmed date on production number.
2015 550i
Alpine white
Black nappa
M-Sport
Executive pkg
Lighting pkg
Cold weather
B&O sound



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## a330boy (Jul 15, 2014)

*ED invoice request*

I am getting ready to buy a 2015 428i Coupe for Euro Delivery. I got the MSRP for ED, now what I need is the ED invoice price. It would greatly help me in negotiation. I live near Orlando, FL Thanks


----------



## DerKurbis (Feb 6, 2014)

Do a quick search of the forum for the ED Invoice Formula. There are many, many threads that have covered this.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Very soon!

Tim


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

Can't wait to see the F80 price info!


----------



## sgreenfield (Apr 18, 2016)

ddavtian said:


> 2015 X6 is already on sale. Does somebody have pricing information about them?
> Thanks in advance!


Did anyone ever post the price guides for the 2015 BMW X6? I don't see it on here anywhere.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

sgreenfield said:


> Did anyone ever post the price guides for the 2015 BMW X6? I don't see it on here anywhere.


Do you mean 2016 X6?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850383


----------



## sgreenfield (Apr 18, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> Do you mean 2016 X6?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850383


Thanks, but I was looking for the 2015 X6 Order Guide and Price Guide. It looks like it was never posted to this original thread?

Does anyone know of a link to the 2015 X6 information?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

jjrandorin said:


> Do you mean 2016 X6?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850383


You can use the 2015 X5 options to calculate a reasonably close estimate of the X6 numbers. You may have to calculate some percentages by hand. Just a little division and multiplication.


----------

